# What is this?



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

P. Nattereri.. But why the sad face little butterfly??


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

looks like a red belly natt to me


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

I was sad because it was nearly dead. But it is now back to life. Beautiful! Anyway, THANKS GUYS/GIRLS. Glad to know its a naterri, by the way, I was really wondering, why isn't this a Pyraya?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

ViBE said:


> I was sad because it was nearly dead. But it is now back to life. Beautiful! Anyway, THANKS GUYS/GIRLS. Glad to know its a naterri, by the way, I was really wondering, why isn't this a Pyraya?


 because it has red eyes (all species of pygos have clear except for reds), and theres no distinguished "flames" of color that extend above the lateral (or is it dorsal?) line.

~Will.


----------

